# Holiday Bombing Run



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I knew something was up this week when @Kidvegas sent me a PM asking if my address was still the same and a tracking number. Expected destruction was today and when I came home from running a few errands, my mailbox was but a crater in the ground. Thank you sir for the fine selection of sticks!










I'm very interested in trying them. There's not one in this bunch that I haven't had before. Very kind gesture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit kid

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice drop Spicoli :vs_clap:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Great hit 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Maxh92 said:


> I knew something was up this week when @Kidvegas sent me a PM asking if my address was still the same and a tracking number. Expected destruction was today and when I came home from running a few errands, my mailbox was but a crater in the ground. Thank you sir for the fine selection of sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got you with those Roma crafts for sure! Love them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice Joe. Enjoy those Max.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice hit !


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Good job Vegas!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Way cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

The bombing runs never cease around here.....Nice hit @Kidvegas


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like @Kidvegas is getting a head start on the Fourth of July fireworks!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> I knew something was up this week when @Kidvegas sent me a PM asking if my address was still the same and a tracking number. Expected destruction was today and when I came home from running a few errands, my mailbox was but a crater in the ground. Thank you sir for the fine selection of sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a little Memorial Day cheer bro! Been meaning to get something to ya since you clobbered me a while back with the MOW sampler. Glad the cigars are newbies for ya. All are ready to be fired up although the Tat black could use some extra rest.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice! Enjoy those. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice hit from a great BOTL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

